
Gitlab runs phishing test against employees – and 20% handed over credentials - saravana85
https://siliconangle.com/2020/05/21/gitlab-runs-phishing-test-employees-20-handing-credentials/
======
mtmail
250 comment in earlier discussion in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269661)

